# I found Job!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

First and foremost I would like to thank ALL of you who have reached out to me on my efforts in finding a new job. Thank you! I am grateful there are still people in this world who take the time to help a complete stranger in need.
Thanks again! and may each of you have a successful season, stay safe, and shoot straight! -Nathan-


----------

